# Unable to login to review area



## copper (Jun 6, 2005)

I want to do a review but am unable to access the protected area. Is this because I just registered? I do know the login and password but it's not being accepted.

copper


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 6, 2005)

If you have the current TUG Member username and password (same for all users, not what you use individually on the bbs) then it should let you in.  Note both are case sensitive and must be entered in all lower case letters.  If you're doing a copy/paste to enter them, note that any extra spaces carried along at front or back will also prevent them from being recognized.

Since this post relates to TUG rather than US-Central resorts, I'm moving it to TUG General.


----------



## copper (Jun 6, 2005)

Still does not work. Lower case and no spaces.

I do know the login and password unless the password has changed in the last 10 days or so.


----------



## Dave M (Jun 6, 2005)

Although you know the current TUG member password, you entered the old one in your profile when you registered for the new BBS today. If that's the one you are using, it's not the one that's been in effect since last November. 
Also, if you correct the password in your profile, you'll show up in your posts as a TUG Member, not as a Guest - as you currently do.

If you still have problems, you might want to utilize the TUG password help form at this link -  http://www.tug2.net/passwordhelp.htm


----------



## copper (Jun 7, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> Although you know the current TUG member password, you entered the old one in your profile when you registered for the new BBS today. If that's the one you are using, it's not the one that's been in effect since last November.
> Also, if you correct the password in your profile, you'll show up in your posts as a TUG Member, not as a Guest - as you currently do.
> 
> If you still have problems, you might want to utilize the TUG password help form at this link -  http://www.tug2.net/passwordhelp.htm



Hmm... the old 3 letter one worked until just yesterday. I don't remember getting the new one but now that I got it from Bill it appears to be working fine.


----------

